# Mafia 2 von DVD installieren?



## Derbarsch (27. August 2010)

Hi,
Hab mir grad Mafia 2 gekauft und möchte das jetzt installieren, aber das dumme ist, das Spiel wird bei Steam runtergeladen. Warum kauf ich mir ne DVD wenn ichs damit net installieren kann?

bei meiner Leitung dauert das 2 Tage, kann mir wer helfen wie ich Mafia vll von DVD installieren kann ohne es komplett runterladen zu müssen? oder mach ich irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. August 2010)

DVD rein, dann sollte das Installationsmenü kommen. Die Aktivierung und der Start läuft lediglich über Steam. Ich hab z. B. auch Metro2033 oder Left4Dead, da geht das auch so.

Mach Steam beim Installieren mal zu, vielleicht klappts dann. Oder aber das Programm saugt sich über Steam direkt ein Update.


----------



## LordSaddler (27. August 2010)

Genau einfach DVD rein und autorun.exe bzw setup ausführen. Anschließend den Key eingeben und schon wird es installiert. Danach kommt noch ein Update über Steam und directX Installation.


----------



## breydablik (27. August 2010)

Bei mir istr es genau das Gleiche. Was soll denn der Mist. Jetzt warte ich erstmal über 2h, nachdem ich fast 50 EUR hingelegt habe. Spinnen die?

Einfach DVD rein und setup.exe ausführen ist nicht, da sich Steam sofort dazwischenklemmt.

Hat jemand irgendeinen Tip?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2010)

Evlt. Steam erstmal abstellen und von DVD installieren - klappt das nicht?

und habt ihr die gleiche SprachVersion wie bei Euren Steam, also deutsches Mafia2 und Steam auf Deutsch eingestellt?


----------



## Derbarsch (27. August 2010)

So hab  noch mal alles runtergehaun steam und so. Dann nochmal alles von vorn und dann ging es, kein Plan was das beim ersten mal war.
Danke euch.


----------



## breydablik (27. August 2010)

Ich hab die Lösung in einem Mafia2-Forum gefunden:

_An alle, 
bei denen Steam das Spiel herunterladen möchte:

Ihr müsst in eurer Desktop-Verknüpfung etwas ändern!



1. Rechtsklick auf Steam

2. "Eigenschaften" wählen

3. Im Zielpfad nach "steam.exe" ein Leerzeichen setzen

4. Nach dem Leerzeichen "-install h:" einfügen (wobei ihr, statt "h" *euer*
 DVD-Rom-Laufwerk angeben müsst, wo die DVD drinne liegt)



Es sieht dann in etwa so aus: F:\Programme\Valve\Steam\Steam.exe 
-install h:





Ach ja, eins noch, wenn ihr einen Teil schon heruntergeladen habt, bitte
 alles wieder löschen!_


----------



## Belgium (27. August 2010)

Installiert, auf Englisch gestartet und beenden, tja wollte auf Deutsch spielen und nun ein Update, langsammmm geht es und wenn ich Spiel starten will, soll ich 2 Stunden warten, gehts noch, is das "Normal"?
94% zu 60-102KB/s schwankenderweise! Wuhu Party!


----------



## JimBeam1 (28. August 2010)

Ich bin nach wie vor nicht in der Lage das Spiel zu starten. Jetzt bin ich endlich soweit, dass das Spiel auf Steam zu 100% downgeloaded ist. Wenn ich dann aber auf den button "Spielen" drücke erscheint die Readme-Datei und in einem anderen Fenster die Nachricht: Instalation launcher.exe (Schritt 1 von 4) Leider kann ich da aber bis Weihnachten warten, denn er blebt bei Schritt 1 hängen und kommt nicht weiter.

Ich habe dann mal mein DVD-Laufwerk direkt anwählen wollen. Da erscheint auf einmal welche Sprache ich für die Installation wählen will, also so als wenn das Spiel gar nicht auf der Platte wäre obwohl ich es gestern definitiv installiert habe. Es ist zum verzweifeln wie kompliziert dieser ganze Schrott heutzutage ist.  

Bin mittlerweile doch reichlich genervt.


----------



## olekimi (28. August 2010)

hey...
ich bekomm troz aller tips mafia 2 nicht zum laufen...
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
also, als erstes wollte ich mafia 2 ganz normal installieren, als steam installiert war und ich den product key eingegeben hab hat steam immer versucht mafia 2 zu downloaden...
ich habe versucht-wie oben angegeben- die Zieldatei zu ändern, erlaubt windows aber nicht, da dieser Pfad nicht existieren würde   
also habe ich steam deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht, was bei mir schon 3 h dauert, da ich kein anständiges i-net habe  
dann wollt ich wieder das spiel installieren, als er nach dem product key fragte hab ich ihn eingegeben, danach 
die meldung das ich das produkt schon aktieviert habe und nur "spielen " müsse,
ICH HABS JA ABER NOCH NICHT MAL INSTALLIERT!!!
 was soll der quatsch!!!???
bitte büdde bitte helft mir!!!
ganz liebe grüße Ole


----------



## JimBeam1 (28. August 2010)

olekimi schrieb:


> hey...
> ich bekomm troz aller tips mafia 2 nicht zum laufen...
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
> also, als erstes wollte ich mafia 2 ganz normal installieren, als steam installiert war und ich den product key eingegeben hab hat steam immer versucht mafia 2 zu downloaden...
> ...


 
Hallo, ich hatte auch Probleme mit der Installation, aber dank des Tips hier hats bei mir doch geklappt. Vielleicht hast Du den Zielpfad nicht vollkommen korrekt eingegeben.
Bei mir hat es folgenermaßen funktioniert: Da ich die DVD im Laufwerk F habe: hinter .exe -install F:

Das *install F* nicht in Anführungszeichen, den Buchstaben des Laufwerks groß und einen Leerschritt hinter exe!


----------



## olekimi (28. August 2010)

hey....
danke danke...
das hat mir schon geholfen...ich versuchs morgen....
und ähm wie installier ich das dann?
öffne ich steam und installiers von steam aus oder mit ner datei von der DVD zum bsp. dem setup launcher..oder wie??

vielen vielen dank...
grüße Ole


----------



## JimBeam1 (29. August 2010)

olekimi schrieb:


> hey....
> danke danke...
> das hat mir schon geholfen...ich versuchs morgen....
> und ähm wie installier ich das dann?
> ...


Also ich habe es per autosetup installiert. Als ich das Spiel anschliessend über steam starten wollte kam immer dieser nervige setup launcher Schritt 1-4, wo sich allerdings nichts tat. Ich habe dann über "Eigenschaften" in steam den Zielpfad so geändert wie hier beschrieben. Danach stand mir das Spiel zur Verfügung. Bei mir wars auch holprig bis ich Mafia 2 endlich zu Gesicht bekam, aber jetzt klappts. 

Probier einfach mal etwas herum. Ich musste auch viele Fröschinen küssen bis endlich die Prinzessin vor mir stand.


----------



## olekimi (29. August 2010)

ganke für die vielen tips....
ich schildere jez mal meinen heutigen Steam bzw Mafia 2 Tag:
alsoerstmal Steam wieder installiert...
was wegen meiner 5 kbyt iternet verbindung 3 stunden gedauert hab...
dann hing sich steam beim starten immer auf.....keine ahnug warum...also konnt ich eure Tips nicht mal ausprobieren.....!!
das mit dem aufhängen kann an meinem pc eig. nich liegen...
hab einen core i7@ 3,6 ghz....und 6 gb ram....

hat einer ne ahnung was da mit meinem steam los ist?
grüße ole


----------



## Sum041 (2. September 2010)

Hab die hier angegebenen Installationstipps befolgt....nur Mafia2 läft einfach ned....hat jemand noch nen aussagekräftigen tipp, wie man das Spiel installieren soll???

Grüße,
Sum041


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2010)

JimBeam1 schrieb:


> olekimi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hey....
> ...


Wenn dein Steam beim Setup Schritt 1-4 hängen bleibt .. hast schon mal versucht, Steam als Administrator zu starten?
Hatte das Problem nämlich auch teilweise und als Admin gings dann.

@Sum041
Welche Probleme gibts denn bei dir?


----------



## jumbodoc (14. September 2010)

Jaja,das berühmte Problem mit STEAM lool   

Also ich hab mit diversen STEAM Produkten ganz genau dieselben Probleme gehabt - und bei mir wirkt eine Lösung Wunder!!! Schmeißt einfach STEAM über die Systemsteuerung von der Platte,und startet den Rechner neu.
Dann Steam neu installieren,kurz das STEAM Update abwarten - Setup lunchen und Voila....die Installation rennt von (wie schreibts es STEAM so schön?) Diskette... Ein kurzes Update vom Spiel laufen lassen und schon gehen die Samstag Abende für Mafia 2 drauf hehe   Sollte bei ner 2000er Leitung nicht mehr als 30 Min dauern - hey und ich sitz in Indien...

So what - ich hoffe bei Euch geht´s im Endeffekt genauso leicht... C ya


----------



## jumbodoc (14. September 2010)

AXO gaaaanz wichtig - erst NACH der Aktivierung (Code-Eingabe) STEAM Löschen,sönst könnst pröblömchön geben


----------



## blackbird300379 (20. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
auch ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation von mafia 2.... 
trodzdem ich ale oben gennanten tipps befolgt habe, krieg ich das verdammte spiel nicht zum laufen...
ich habe das spiel mit der cd installiert, d.h. mit steam herunter geladen, usw. selbst die updates auf steam ausgefuehrt, aber wenn ich das spiel starte, kommt einmal kurz ein Fenster mit "Mafia 2" und den hauptkarakteren als hintergrund, doch das verschwindet wieder, und nix passiert...

wenn mir jemand helfn könnte wär das echt klasse,
schon ma danke im vorraus


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Oktober 2010)

blackbird300379 schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation von mafia 2....
> trodzdem ich ale oben gennanten tipps befolgt habe, krieg ich das verdammte spiel nicht zum laufen...
> ich habe das spiel mit der cd installiert, d.h. mit steam herunter geladen, usw. selbst die updates auf steam ausgefuehrt, aber wenn ich das spiel starte, kommt einmal kurz ein Fenster mit "Mafia 2" und den hauptkarakteren als hintergrund, doch das verschwindet wieder, und nix passiert...
> ...


  
Hast du schon den Spiele-Cache auf Integrität geprüft?


----------



## blackhawk9999 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das selbe Problem, ich habe den spiele-cache, dank deines Tipps auf Integrität geprüft, aber das Problem bleibt das selbe.
Auf irgendeiner Hilfsseite von Steam steht Folgendes:
"...Sobald Sie sichergestellt haben, dass Ihre Cache-Dateien in Ordnung 
sind, können Sie ein Neuentpacken der Spieldaten erzwingen, indem Sie 
den Ordner des entsprechenden Spieles umbenennen. Dieser befindet sich 
standardmäßig im Verzeichnis \steamapps\[bENUTZERNAME]\ in Ihrem 
STEAM-Verzeichnis.
"
Allerdings finde ich diesen gennanten Ordner nich...
wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfn könnte wär das supa...
schon ma danke





p.s.: die Seite findet mann hier    
http://supportwiki.steampowered.com/de/Verifying_Game_Cache_Files_%28GCF%29

oder auf google eingeben:
"integrität des spiele-caches prüfen"


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Oktober 2010)

blackhawk9999 schrieb:


> Ich hab das selbe Problem, ich habe den spiele-cache, dank deines Tipps auf Integrität geprüft, aber das Problem bleibt das selbe.
> Auf irgendeiner Hilfsseite von Steam steht Folgendes:
> "...Sobald Sie sichergestellt haben, dass Ihre Cache-Dateien in Ordnung
> sind, können Sie ein Neuentpacken der Spieldaten erzwingen, indem Sie
> ...


  
Das ist halt der Ordner, wo du Steam respektive das Spiel hin installiert hast ^^.
Du musst mal die Festplatte nach *Mafia 2* durchsuchen, dann dürfte unter den Treffern das Hauptverzeichnis des Spieles sein.


----------



## blackhawk9999 (22. Oktober 2010)

hab ich gemacht....
aber ich finde diese   /steamapps/[benutzername] nich.....
das einzige was dem ähnelt ist folgendes:
"computer / vista (C / programme / steam / SteamApps / common / mafia ii"
soll ich da den Ordner Mafia ii ändern, um das zu machen was die mir auf der Seite gesagt ham, oder ist das falsch?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Oktober 2010)

blackhawk9999 schrieb:


> hab ich gemacht....
> aber ich finde diese   /steamapps/[benutzername] nich.....
> das einzige was dem ähnelt ist folgendes:
> "computer / vista (C / programme / steam / SteamApps / common / mafia ii"
> soll ich da den Ordner Mafia ii ändern, um das zu machen was die mir auf der Seite gesagt ham, oder ist das falsch?


  
Versuch es, rückgängig kannste es ja jederzeit machen.


----------



## cartasaft (24. Oktober 2010)

Was bei mir bis jetzt immer funtkioniert hat, ist es alte Installationen des Spiels zu löschen und Steam zu beenden. Dann geht man in die Windows Config und macht bei dem Reiter Systemstart alle deaktivieren. Dann Windows neustarten, und die Installation von DVD starten. Steam startet dann von selbst, und die Installtion startet von DVD. Mittlerweile mach ich das so bei jedem Steam Spiel. Bisher: Mw2, Metro2033,Mafia 2, Darksiders
Hatte mit den nicht funktionierenden Installationen von Steam Spielen auch schon Ärger. Die Vorgehensweise wie oben beschrieben funzt jedes mal. Also einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## blackhawk9999 (25. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank  
Es klappt Endlich,
die Vorgehensweise hatte ich auch schon probiert
abeer es hat ers mit dem aender von dem einen ordner geklappt..

danke nochma...


----------

